# NEW CRAPPIE ITEMS



## dwaz (Dec 8, 2012)

We have a few NEW items that we want to introduce to our TinBoat friends. They will make great gifts as well as catch FISH!

First one is : 'Life like' Live-Forage Plastic Swim Baits!
We have them in:
CRAPPIE
BLUE GILL
BABY BASS
They are 1/8 oz. priced at $2.58 each


NEW Leadhead with RED Sickle Hook! We carry a number of hand-tied jigs that have the sickle hook and many have requested just the leadhead with sickle hook.
They are available in : 1/8 , 1/16, and 1/32 oz. Ten pack ( 10 pk) $1.77.

NEW color of our Tail-Gunner. Electric Chicken ( Pink and Chartreuse) 1/16 oz with a sickle hook....al made in USA. Our other two Tail-Gunners are on our web-site. $1.58 each .


These items are NOT on our website yet...if interested PLEASE call us 217-224-6794 or send your order in by mail to :

DWAZ LURES
PO BOX 3874
Quincy IL 62305

Remember our Christmas Sale is going on now so shipping is ONLY $1.95. You can order anything on our web-site by phone or mail. crappielures.com Please like us on facebook


----------



## dwaz (Dec 8, 2012)

Sickle hook Leadheads


----------



## dwaz (Dec 8, 2012)

Pictured are all 3 of our Tail-Gunner...ONLY the pink/chart is not on-line.


----------

